# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Lobster sale- 9/10

## andynap



----------


## elgreaux

better deal than 14€ for 100 grams at a nearby restaurant !

----------


## cassidain

> better deal than 14€ for 100 grams at a nearby restaurant !



waouh ! most I recall was 12€ le 100 grammes. which establishment so boldly charges 14€ ?

----------


## elgreaux

> waouh ! most I recall was 12€ le 100 grammes. which establishment so boldly charges 14€ ?



I believe that was the price last time we were at Le Rivage, check the ardoise when you get there, if they have lobster that's where it will be...

----------


## dadto6

Correct you are.  We paid 14 Euro per 100gr. for the Lobster at Le Rivage.

----------


## cassidain

7€/100 grammes at GdS and beautifully prepared.

----------


## Eve

And 14€ means $14. Not $20. Yippee!

----------


## KevinS

I wonder how many people don’t understand the lobster pricing. €14/100g, for a 1 kilogram (2.2 lbs) lobster is €140.

----------


## amyb

> I wonder how many people don’t understand the lobster pricing. €14/100g, for a 1 kilogram (2.2 lbs) lobster is €140.



Kevin, this should well serve and guide the forum lobster aficionados. .Thank you for doing the math.

----------


## JEK

A smaller one 1 1/2 lbs would be 0.68 kg = 680 grams =  €95.2 and they still don't have claws!

----------


## elgreaux

and Rosemond tells me that when they were kids you could walk along the shore of the lagoon in Grand Cul de Sac for example and pick them up out of the water.. and people didn't eat them unless nothing else was available, the fishermen used them for bait. Times have certainly changed...

----------


## Hawke

Years ago in Maine the inmates were fed lobsters,

----------


## JEK

> and Rosemond tells me that when they were kids you could walk along the shore of the lagoon in Grand Cul de Sac for example and pick them up out of the water.. and people didn't eat them unless nothing else was available, the fishermen used them for bait. Times have certainly changed...




 Marius said the same, but in the harbor!

----------


## JEK

> Years ago in Maine the inmates were fed lobsters,



And used to fertilize corn before there were inmates!

----------


## hydraaa

just curious...not on the island....why the sale?  is it lobster season?  has supply gone up?  anyone know...

----------


## cassidain

> just curious...not on the island....why the sale?  is it lobster season?  has supply gone up?  anyone know...



not _sale_ in that sense. _for sale_ ​is sense of posting

----------


## cassidain

did a € per 100 grams survey on access.sb

gypsea 10, tropical 12, sand bar 10, toiny beach 10, rivyera 11, Jarad 11, Amis place 9, Santa Fe 8, la langouste 8, grain de sel 7. some of these include a complete plate and some accompaniments priced separately.

rivage needs a 40€ burger (frites et fromage non-compris) for their menu too !

----------


## dadto6

Good Work listing various restaurant prices!

----------


## elgreaux

> did a  per 100 grams survey on access.sb
> 
> gypsea 10, tropical 12, sand bar 10, toiny beach 10, rivyera 11, Jarad 11, Amis place 9, Santa Fe 8, la langouste 8, grain de sel 7. some of these include a complete plate and some accompaniments priced separately.
> 
> rivage needs a 40 burger (frites et fromage non-compris) for their menu too !



The burger is 28 with frites and very good. The setting is great and "you pay for the view"... !

----------


## cassidain

> The setting is great and "you pay for the view"... !



every penny of it

----------


## KevinS

There’s the menu, but also l’ardoise. I’m thinking that I’ll be spending more time with l’ardoise than the menu. I have faith in Hervé. Hervé may have gone upscale, but I think that he still has my back.

----------


## cassidain

> There’s the menu, but also l’ardoise. I’m thinking that I’ll be spending more time with l’ardoise than the menu.



+1

----------


## amyb

Kevin, you got that right.

----------


## KevinS

I still remember the “secret menu” from the old days, in particular the Salade Pilou.  Only the locals knew that you could order it “Demi”, half-sized.

----------


## cec1

> every penny of it



The langouste was pretty great!

----------


## elgreaux

> I still remember the “secret menu” from the old days, in particular the Salade Pilou.  Only the locals knew that you could order it “Demi”, half-sized.




Now it's half the size for twice the price but still a wonderful salad, have had it there a few times recently...

----------


## cec1

> Now it's half the size for twice the price but still a wonderful salad, have had it there a few times recently...



. . . gotta pay that rent!

----------


## elgreaux

> . . . gotta pay that rent!



not to mention the staff !

----------


## amyb

Herve has put together a marvelous experienced and professional staff. The service is tops.

----------


## cassidain

> Herve has put together a marvelous experienced and professional staff. The service is tops.



but, for a price, Ugarte, for a price  :cool:

----------


## cec1

> but, for a price, Ugarte, for a price



LOL . . . _Everybody Comes to Rick's!_

----------


## steelpe

Old but still a good one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjFf_uccGdQ

----------


## JEK

Lobster perfected. From Jacques Pepin

----------


## amyb

Terrific presentation. Perhaps Someone bit off a taste from the claw before taking this photo

----------

